# horse camping in Lake Luzerne, NY



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like you had a fun time (except for the blow out). Thanks for the pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like it was a good trip! Love the photos.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Great views and sounded like a great trip til the roadside visit.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice scenery, especially your "big climb". Ellie says she wishes that she only had to carry me up climbs like that  

But seriously, showers & flush toilets?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Nice scenery, especially your "big climb". Ellie says she wishes that she only had to carry me up climbs like that
> 
> But seriously, showers & flush toilets?


The funny thing about that climb was one member of the group wasn't sure it was doable on horseback! Dream was more than happy to lead the way and show her it was no sweat. :lol:

And 'camping' means a variety of things to people. Tents, campers, sleeping under the stars.. would it surprise you the same lady who wasn't sure of the climb was staying up the road in a motel? :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the campsite looks great! How nice to have sturdy pens for the horses...and I really appriciate a nice shower after a hot days ride! 

So glad you had a nice weekend and fun riding with friends


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> The funny thing about that climb was one member of the group wasn't sure it was doable on horseback!


I'll have to take pictures of some of the stuff we climb - and I know I'm only a baby compared to some of the other folks here. I was thinking of this last weekend, when we had to climb about 1000 vertical ft - not terribly steep, just a good climb on a hiking trail - and stopped every few hundred yards to let the horses catch their breath. You ever have those times when you're absolutely sure you can read your horse's mind?



> would it surprise you the same lady who wasn't sure of the climb was staying up the road in a motel? :wink:


Nope.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> But seriously, showers & flush toilets?


 My DW continuously informs me that she likes to "rough it gently".


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL Hotel? Oh well, at least one has to hand it to her for getting out on the trail and giving it a try. She must be an arena rider only if that incline worried her. I guess it's all in how a person looks at it. 
We camp with a group at our favorite camp in Central Oregon every summer (individual corrals at each site, vault toilets and a good well). Trails are mostly level 1, anyone can ride, but also wilderness mountains for those seeking something a little less tame. One short incline, maybe 75' long and honestly not that steep, on the trail close to camp. For years I had to listen to how horrible that was. And this was from people who liked to brag about all their experience. I no longer make suggestions and we don't ride in a group!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea, must be an arena rider or someone from the flatlands. Or maybe just worried about what is on the other side!

I must add where I camp we are happy to have well water for the horses (sometimes it runs dry) some block walls and a door on the potty, and some of the campsites have 4x4's to tie to. I recently upgraded from sleeping in a stall in the horsetrailer to a van with a foldout bench seat! I do dream of a shower though...


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> ! I do dream of a shower though...


I used to have this mounted to the wall of my horse trailer, several years ago. Works great!
Camp Chef HWDS Triton Portable Gas Powered Hot Water Heater - Walmart.com
cost about a hundred bucks


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> I used to have this mounted to the wall of my horse trailer, several years ago. Works great!
> Camp Chef HWDS Triton Portable Gas Powered Hot Water Heater - Walmart.com
> cost about a hundred bucks


OMG...a shower and hot water??? I wish I could give you 1000 likes!! 

Yipee!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am sure my camping buds will appriciate the wash too:wink:


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah and the propane can aslo be used to run a grill, campstove, and lanterns. You will have to buy a gas tree, to do multiple things, but it beats hauling multiple tanks.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> yeah and the propane can aslo be used to run a grill, campstove, and lanterns. You will have to buy a gas tree, to do multiple things, but it beats hauling multiple tanks.


Sounds good  I'll have to see how much room I can squeeze out for all this equipment...


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> My DW continuously informs me that she likes to "rough it gently".


I can camp all you want DH, as long as I have a shower. Toilets are negotiable.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow!! Looks really nice!!! Love some of the views!


----------

